# What do I write for 'city'?



## royaltea

Ano ko magsusulat sa "city"? <-- Is this a correct sentence? I'm trying to say "What do I write for 'city'?"

Thanks, still learning how to speak Tagalog...


----------



## niernier

Hello,

That should be " Anong isusulat ko sa 'city'? "


----------



## royaltea

Thank you!


----------



## epistolario

I think, *isusulat* is correct, but I would say and normally hear: 

Anong *ilalagay* ko sa "city"? 

ilagay = to put


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Ano ang ilalagay ko para sa "city", if you are asking what city you should write on the blank space.


----------



## mataripis

Anong ngalan ng City? (lungsod)


----------

